# How to set up SSD + HDD in this config?



## oded1st (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi evryone,
i dont know where to ask this so if this is not the right place please forgive me.

im getting a new 240SSD (corsair force 3) (should be here in couple of days).
curently im using WD 750 HDD. iv got it devided to 3 partitions.
C:\ _ 120GB _ Only for the use of the OS
D:\ _ 300GB _ for all my programs (security, media tolls and so), downloads, movies, some small media works.
E:\ _ 280GB _  for games and Virtual Machines.

I want to use the ssd for my OS and games, iv got only 3 games i would like to install on the ssd, BF3 & BF4 & Titanfall. right now all games weighs 112GB.
sorry, titan fall will be staying on the HDD since there isent any advantege on the ssd.

guys... im in the dark here.
iv got HDD750gb + SSD240GB
How should i Set it up?

do i install BF4 in C:\program files?
should i creat 2 partitions on the SSD? (one for the OS and one for BF games)?

in the end i want to have 4 partitions (if it is possible).
C - for OS
D - for BF games
E - for all my programs and work tools
F - for my other games (and VM's)

thank you.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 6, 2014)

create only one partition on ssd.
install os on it. add your game in whatever folder you like (i usualy add my games in [drive letter here]:\games folder no matter on which drive)
you can keep partitioning on your hdd (just unplug it while you are installing os on ssd). if you dont delete anithing from your os partition on hdd you will be able to use it back again w/o problems (you will need just to update your win) if your remove your ssd for some reason.
before you start instalation of ssd. you should go in bios and setup sata to be in ACHI mode. if before install your sata is set to IDE mode you will need to change mode from ACHI to IDE in order to use your windows install on hdd when you remove ssd. IF SSD IS PRESENTED IN YOUR PC SATA MOD MUST BE ACHI (OR RIDE) DO NOT CHANGE IT IF YOU HAVE SSD CONNECTED!

good newbe guide for ssd http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?110371-ABC-GUIDE-New-Build-2013


----------



## oded1st (Jun 6, 2014)

Thank you very much will use the link you gave.


----------



## erixx (Jun 6, 2014)

*Also format the SSD in GPT format (not MBR), this is forgotten in most guides! It allows true FAST BOOTS!

(with the propper current generation UEFI motherboard)*


----------



## oded1st (Jun 6, 2014)

erixx said:


> *Also format the SSD in GPT format (not MBR), this is forgotten in most guides! It allows true FAST BOOTS!
> 
> (with the propper current generation UEFI motherboard)*



sorry im new to this.
i konw my NTFS and FAT(s)__ Whats GPT?
k, found out that GPT is for more then one partition and is recomended when using BiG size Drives (over 2GB)... (am i right?)
also.
iv decided to to make the SSD as one partition and the HDD as 2 partitions.
on the SSD ill have WIN7 X64 and BF3 + BF4 (if ill have more room ill put titalfall on it also.. but i doubt it ) _ and all the rest on the HDD.

regarding the Formating and OS installing:
im going to connect only the SSD first and istall the OS on it.
Q: _ is it same as installing on HDD? how do i format the SSD for GPT?
thank you.


----------



## erixx (Jun 6, 2014)

1) wikipedia or other have tons of generic info

2) at the beginning of the installation use the format option, and format in GPT. It is not only for bigger discs, it's a whole new and better tech.
from technet:
To wipe and convert the drive by using Windows Setup

Turn off the PC, and put in the Windows installation DVD or USB key.
Boot the PC to the DVD or USB key in UEFI mode. For more info, see Boot to UEFI Mode or Legacy BIOS mode.
When choosing an installation type, select *Custom*.
On the *Where do you want to install Windows?* screen, select each of the partitions on the drive, and select *Delete*. The drive will show a single area of unallocated space.
Select the unallocated space and click *Next*. Windows detects that the PC was booted into UEFI mode, and reformats the drive using the GPT drive format, and begins the installation.


----------

